# Game Thread: Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> MVP candidate Dirk Nowitzki failed to get in done when it mattered the most.
> 
> Compare this to last game when he was ice cold in the match and then calmly pulled up a free-throw line jumpshot to put Dallas ahead in the final second.
> 
> ...


Can I get some thoughts on my preview, the first real one I've ever done. Too long? Too specific?

Anything would be great


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I gotta run at the moment, but when I get a chance to stop in later I'll check it out and let you know my insignificant opinion


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Actually, I value your opinion much more than most others

It's greatly appreciated you take the time, when I'm taking over at the DMN --> I'll give you a shout.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

its great very concise ...

should write the nba previews.. u'd make it way more exciting lol

good work


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Can I get some thoughts on my preview, the first real one I've ever done. Too long? Too specific?
> 
> Anything would be great


great post...well thought out and researched...way to also back your opinions with facts...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

no it sucked, no pics, and not thought out at ALL
dont ever make another! :F




































jk lol it was nice man


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> X Factor: Josh Howard, missed the 115 - 107 (loss) game against Phoenix, but against them in the other two game's he's averaging 14.5 rpg and 15.5 points per game. *He is the top perimeter defender in the game, and needs to show France that America is still the leader (aka win the individual matchup against Diaw)*



Great Preview and I loved this part.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think it was great artical on Mavs Maniac's behalf. I think he made some strong points. I even enjoyed the word associations made in this article.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks guys

Orlando up 51-48 with 40 seconds left in the 1st half..please win!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Orlando up 51-48 with 40 seconds left in the 1st half..please win!


Stupid SA...tanking on purpose for the 4th seed...If Orlando pulls this out will the Spurs be blasted as hard for thier late season loss as we get for ours?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Why would they be tanking for the 4th seed?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Why would they be tanking for the 4th seed?


I was just kidding...

but I was serious about my question...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DJ MBenga started, 1 block and 1 rebound and 2 points

Devin Harris is in, 1-2 FT

Dirk has 5 points, Howard has 8

But the killer, Phoenix is 5-6 3PT FG - we need to stop that


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Is Diop injured?

Dallas should be precarious about getting into the mentality, that _just becaue Phoenix is making 3's so will we. _

Who the **** is guarding Tim Thomas?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas are playing alright ball, but when a team is shooting 8-9 3PTers against you - you're never going to be winning

Drag, if Dirk is to be MVP he needs to retaliate and strike back - no more Mr. Nice German, he's taking it to Hitler territory

(no offense anyone)


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

usually you win with a center against the Suns. Usually. Off corse not, if you have damp, diop and mbenga on your team, the MPPs. most ***** players.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

whats the ***** stand for? kitty cat?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas: 0-5 3PT
Phoenix: 9-12 3PT

Take the hint

Dallas inside FG: 12-20
Phoenix inside FG: 7-19 

Put Devin, Griffin, Howard, Dirk and Benga out there..


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas with an ugly second quarter, defense is alright but Dirk just missed 2 tip-ins..typical of the night

Phoenix 45
Dallas 33


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

And just like that, the lead has gone from 10 to 18..


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If Dallas can get it down to 12 by the end of the third, we have a chance


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Come on! Dirk with 5 quick points, Darrell Armstrong playing like Barbosa and Dallas got it down to 6.

Easy boys, dont let them run it up


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns win....=)

As soon as Nash and Marion came back, they went on a 6-0 run.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeh, we were never going to win

From the 8-9 Phoenix 3PT FG in the first quarter to this being a back to back, I never really expected it

Dirk with a solid 4th quarter, 13 points in the final 8 minutes - not enough.

Those 3 burnt us, hardcore.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope you guys get past the Spurs. I want to see Mavs/Suns in the WCF.
That would be awesome.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> I hope you guys get past the Spurs. I want to see Mavs/Suns in the WCF.
> That would be awesome.


You think PHX has a chance to beat DAL but has no chance against SAS, and that's why you actually posted that, right?

We shall see.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I actually want the Suns to play the Spurs just to try and get revenge on them.
But Mavs/Suns would be more entertaining.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Avery will eat the Mavs for these last 2 games. If we had one both games, the Spurs would be scared right now since they lost in Orlando


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> *Avery will eat the Mavs for these last 2 games.* If we had one both games, the Spurs would be scared right now since they lost in Orlando


I'm gonna have to disagree with that. I actually don't think Avery cared very much about winning this game. I think it's too close to the playoffs and he wanted to get a little experiment time in.

Think about it....if Avery really wanted to win this game, would he have started DJ? If he really wanted to win this game, would he have sat out Diop completely? If he really wanted to win this game, would he have gave Stack the night off? Would he have only played Devin just a few minutes? Would he have played Powell so many minutes when the guy was clearly lost out there? Would he have played DA so many minutes when our guard rotation of JET, Devin, Adrian, and Marquis were all available?

None of that stuff adds up. Did you see some of the substitution patterns and some of the squads on the floor? There's no way Avery looked at this game as anything more than a chance to rest up some guys and try a few looks on people.

What's even more interesting than all that? People have been saying how Dirk can't score against smaller, faster, good defenders. In 3 recent games Dirk has clobbered Bruce Bowen, Ron Artest, and Shawn Marion. How's that grab ya?


----------

